# [SOLVED] cups-browsed not finding any printers

## Mr. M

Hi,

I'm having some troubles with printing at work after upgrading to CUPS 1.6.X. After the update, none of the network printers were visible on my laptop, which was using the following /etc/cups.client.conf:

```

ServerName printsrv

Browsing On

```

Also, when I run "lpstat -a" I got a "Bad request" error. After some googling I found that this was caused by the IPP version which was changed in CUPS to use version 2.0 by default, which isn't supported by the print server. After changing the config file to

```

ServerName printsrv/version=1.1

Browsing On

```

lpstat shows the list of printers  :Smile: . However, the printers are still not visible in CUPS. When running cups-browsed in the foreground there were some errors:

```

# cups-browsed --debug

cups-browsed: Reading config: BrowseRemoteProtocols DNSSD,CUPS

cups-browsed: network interface at XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

cups-browsed: Using signal handler SIGACTION

cups-browsed: failed to bind CUPS Browsing socket: Address already in use

cups-browsed: listening

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: NEW: service 'sccolor' of type '_ipp._tcp' in domain 'local'

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: NEW: service 'hp LaserJet 4250 [E1D909]' of type '_ipp._tcp' in domain 'local'

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: CACHE_EXHAUSTED

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: ALL_FOR_NOW

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: CACHE_EXHAUSTED

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: ALL_FOR_NOW

cups-browsed: Avahi-Resolver: Failed to resolve service 'sccolor' of type '_ipp._tcp' in domain 'local': Timeout reached

```

I found a forum post that this was related to ipv6 (which I don't use), so I set "use-ipv6=no" in "/etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf". The error is gone. However, now cups-browsed doesn't detect any printers:

```

think martin # cups-browsed --debug

cups-browsed: Reading config: BrowseRemoteProtocols DNSSD,CUPS

cups-browsed: network interface at XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

cups-browsed: Using signal handler SIGACTION

cups-browsed: listening

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: CACHE_EXHAUSTED

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: ALL_FOR_NOW

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: CACHE_EXHAUSTED

cups-browsed: Avahi Browser: ALL_FOR_NOW

```

Any tips on how to proceed with trying to get printing to work again?Last edited by Mr. M on Tue Oct 22, 2013 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Are you using systemd   :Question: 

----------

## Mr. M

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Are you using systemd  

 

No, I'm using openrc.

----------

## eyoung100

```
emerge ufed

ufed <--- Type ipv6, set to minus

emerge -uDN world
```

Remove IPv6 Support

```
Networking support --->

  Networking options --->

    < > The IPv6 protocol --->
```

Reboot

----------

## Mr. M

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge ufed
> 
> ...

 

Thanks. I will update my system over the weekend and cross my fingers that I can print when I get back to the office on Monday  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. M

Turns out that ipv6 wasn't the culprit.. my firewall was blocking avahi. After adding 

```

iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 5353 -j ACCEPT

```

to my firewall, the printers show up again  :Smile: .

----------

## eyoung100

 *Mr. M wrote:*   

> Turns out that ipv6 wasn't the culprit.. my firewall was blocking avahi. After adding 
> 
> ```
> 
> iptables -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 5353 -j ACCEPT
> ...

 

Great   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

